# ATI Radeon IGP 320M + opengl + 3d

## scree_v

hallo forum.

ich habe mich bereits durch google & forum durchgekämpft, allerdings lässt sich mein - hoffentlich einfaches - problem nicht recht lösen.

ich will eigentlich nur, dass meine opengl bildschirmschoner rund laufen und tuxracer spielen  :Wink: 

gentoo linux, notebook hp compaq nx9005, kernel 2.6.4

bis jetzt läuft eigentlich alles ziemlich rund (kde, netzwerk usw.).

```
kangaroo root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc AGP Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 01)

00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation Intel 537 [M5457 AC-Link Modem]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 PMU

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1

02:00.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor D-Links DWL-g650 A1 (rev 01)
```

im kernel ist fast alles mit (*) markiert, wo ATI steht, ich hab mir auch etliche links dazu angesehen. hab auch den kernel gepatcht, aber es läuft nicht so ganz. ati treiber hab ich mir mit emerge ati-drivers auch geholt. opengl-update xfree hab ich auch probiert...

xfree version ist 4.3.0

ich wäre dankbar für alle hilfen.

----------

## Beforegod

Probiers mal mit opengl-update ati und ein env-update danach

----------

## scree_v

hilft auch nichts. hätte ich schon probiert.

dmesg liefert leider nichts über DRI/DRM.

im kernel hab ich folgendes aktiviert:

```
Character Devices --->

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <*>     ALI chipset support

    <*>     ATI chipset support

    [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

    <M>     ATI Radeon

Graphics support --->

    <*>    ATI Radeon display support

    [*]        DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support
```

hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ich DRM beim 2.6er kernel aktivieren muss. hoffe, das stimmt auch.

meine XF86Config sieht derzeit so aus, damit sie läuft:

```
kangaroo linux # cat /etc/X11/XF86Config

Section "Module"

        Load    "dbe"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "freetype"

        #Load   "xtt"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "synaptics"

        Load    "glcore"

        Load    "extmode"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        #ModulePath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        #Option "NoTrapSignals"

        #Option "DontVTSwitch"

        #Option "DontZap"

        #Option "Dont Zoom"

        #Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

        #Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

        #Option "DisableModInDev"

        #Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "hpxe3gf"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        #Identifier     "Touchpad"

        Identifier      "Mouse"

        #Driver         "synaptics"

        Driver          "mouse"

        #Option         "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "Protocol"              "PS/2"

        #Option         "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/mouse"

        #Option         "LeftEdge"              "1900"

        #Option         "RightEdge"             "5400"

        #Option         "TopEdge"               "1900"

        #Option         "BottomEdge"            "4000"

        #Option         "FingerLow"             "25"

        #Option         "FingerHigh"            "30"

        #Option         "MaxTapTime"            "180"

        #Option         "MaxTapMove"            "220"

        #Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

        #Option         "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        #Option         "MinSpeed"              "0.02"

        #Option         "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

        #Option         "AccelFactor"           "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Laptop Display"

        HorizSync       30-60

        VertRefresh     55-75

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Ext Display"

        HorizSync       30-60

        VertRefresh     55-75

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "TVout"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Radeon"

        VendorName      "ATI Technology Inc"

        BoardName       "Radeon IGP 320M"

        Driver          "radeon"

        #BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

        #Option         "UseFBDev"              "false"

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "true"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "LVDS, TMDS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Laptop Screen"

        Device          "Radeon"

        Monitor         "Laptop Display"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Simple Layout"

        Screen          "Laptop Screen"

        #InputDevice    "Touchpad"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Mouse"         "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard"      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "StandbyTime"   "0"

        Option          "SuspendTime"   "0"

        Option          "OffTime"       "3"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

dmesg schaut so aus:

```
kangaroo linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.4 (root@kangaroo) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #41 Thu Apr 1 18:29:49 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bef0000 - 000000001beff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beff000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114416

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110320 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7450

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bef8bbb

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1befee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 psmouse.proto=imps

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1788.655 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 448152k/457664k available (2853k kernel code, 8736k reserved, 992k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3538.94 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2400+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040311

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

radeonfb: Invalid ROM signature 0 should be 0xaa55

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=191.86 MHz (RefDiv=426) Memory=160.00 Mhz, System=133.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: 1024x768

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

mtrr: base(0xe0000000) is not aligned on a size(0xf000000) boundary

radeonfb: ATI Radeon C6  SDR SGRAM 240 MB

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver

cpqphp.o: Compaq Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.9.7

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 379M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:10.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N030ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.01 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[d0007000-d00077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [6933:0002]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000828

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.1 (0080 -> 0082)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [6933:0002]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Synaptics Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ALI 5455 + AC97 Audio, version 0.02ac, 20:14:29 Mar 31 2004

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3575 buckets, 28600 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000d9d719e43d7f1]

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

eth0: prism54 driver detected card model: Netgear WG511

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth1: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xdd88c000, 00:0d:9d:59:6e:e3, IRQ 11.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

eth0: islpci_open()

eth0: resetting device...

eth0: uploading firmware...

eth0: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset...

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.
```

vielleicht hilfts ja was...  :Wink: 

so sollte es eigentlich klappen:

http://h00045ad2a5c0.ne.client2.attbi.com/jaydolan/igp.html

den kernel patch hab ich noch hinbekommen, xfree86 4.4.0 installieren schaut da schon schwieriger aus...

```
emerge xfree
```

 bringt mir ja nur den 4.3.0er

----------

## scree_v

4.4.0 installiert

alle patches installiert

opengl läuft leider noch immer nicht...

----------

## prior_philip

Was sagt /var/log/XFree86.0.log?

//EDIT ON

Wo zum Geier ist meine Signatur?

//EDIT OFF

----------

## scree_v

hi.

hier der link zu folgenden outputs:

```
dmesg

cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log

LIBGL_DEGUB=verbose glxinfo

cat /usr/src/linux/.config
```

http://www.exitorange.com/gentoo

vielleicht (hoffentlich) ist da etwas hiflreiches dabei...

notebook ist compaq nx9005. xfree-4.4.0 ist installiert, patches eigentlich auch so wie oben beschrieben.

beim test der opengl-screensaver crasht kde.

----------

## prior_philip

```
II) LoadModule: "glcore"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glcore

(II) UnloadModule: "glcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "glcore" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Da liegt wohl (d)ein Problem

Was sagt lsmod?

----------

## scree_v

hmmm... klingt gut.

```
kangaroo / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                118444  2

ati_agp                 6540  1

agpgart                26920  2 ati_agp

natsemi                21728  0

prism54                54040  0
```

glcore sollte ich wahrscheinlich dann im kernel als modul aktivieren... seh ich das richtig...?

----------

## prior_philip

Nee,

GLcore hat mit dem Kernel nichts zu tun, das ist ein X11 Modul.

Schau mal obs unter /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions ein libGLcore.a gibt.

----------

## scree_v

aha...

```
kangaroo / # ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/

total 2504

-r--r--r--    1 root     root      2257508 Apr  6 07:55 libGLcore.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        16684 Apr  6 07:55 libdbe.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        31760 Apr  6 07:55 libdri.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root       171530 Apr  6 07:55 libextmod.a

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           39 Apr  6 08:01 libglx.a -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        25968 Apr  6 07:55 librecord.a

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        39818 Apr  6 07:55 libxtrap.a
```

schaut ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus würd ich sagen...

----------

## prior_philip

Oh mann.......  :Twisted Evil:   jetzt kommts!!

Ersetze "glcore" durch "GLcore"

in XF86config.

das sollte es dann gewesen sein.

----------

## scree_v

 *Quote:*   

> Ersetze "glcore" durch "GLcore"
> 
> in XF86config.
> 
> das sollte es dann gewesen sein.

 

kde crasht leider noch immer, wenn ich auf einen opengl screensaver klicke...

was kann das noch verursachen? vorher (unter xfree-4.3.0) sind die screensaver wenigstens gelaufen, allerdings verdammt ruckelig...

soll ich wieder auf xfree-4.3.0 umsteigen?

oder auf 4.3.99.xx?

----------

## scree_v

so, hab jetzt xdm gestoppt, rebootet und dann x manuell mit 

```
startx
```

 gestartet.

dann klicke ich auf den opengl screensaver und kde crasht wieder.

raus kommt folgendes:

```
kangaroo root # startx &

[1] 4612

kangaroo root # _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/kangaroo:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

XFree86 Version 4.4.0

Release Date: 29 February 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux kangaroo 2.6.4 #44 Fri Apr 2 12:01:26 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 06 April 2004

Changelog Date: 29 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Apr  6 19:19:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(EE) Failed to load module "extmode" (module does not exist, 0)

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts, removing from list!

startkde: Starting up...

ksplash: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name passed to the constructor!

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

kded: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name passed to the constructor!

kded: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name passed to the constructor!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

>> running as realtime process now (priority 50)

kmixctrl: ERROR: Alsa mixer cannot be found.

Please check that the soundcard is installed and the

soundcard driver is loaded.

kmixctrl:

kmixctrl: ERROR: Alsa mixer cannot be found.

Please check that the soundcard is installed and the

soundcard driver is loaded.

kmixctrl:

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

kcmshell: Fatal IO error: client killed

kded: Fatal IO error: client killed

knotify: Fatal IO error: client killed

kicker: Fatal IO error: client killed

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdesktop: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: sending SIGHUP to children.

warning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 12 object references alive.

  - Arts::SampleStorage

  - Arts::Synth_MULTI_ADD

  - Arts::Synth_MULTI_ADD

  - Arts::Synth_PLAY

  - Arts::StereoVolumeControl

  - Arts::StereoEffectStack

  - Arts::Synth_BUS_DOWNLINK

  - Arts::SoundServerV2

  - Arts::Synth_BUS_UPLINK

  - Arts::Synth_AMAN_PLAY

  - Arts::AudioManagerClient

  - Arts::MidiManager

warning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 113 types alive.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

*** kdesktop got signal 1 (Exiting)

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: Exit.

Hangup

GOT SIGHUP

startkde: Shutting down...

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

Error: Can't contact kdeinit!

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.
```

sound funktioniert übrigens trotz der ganzen errors...

----------

## scree_v

das log liefert folgendes...

```
kangaroo / # cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/kangaroo:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

XFree86 Version 4.4.0

Release Date: 29 February 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux kangaroo 2.6.4 #44 Fri Apr 2 12:01:26 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 06 April 2004

Changelog Date: 29 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Apr  6 19:19:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Laptop Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Laptop Display"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "hpxe3gf"

(**) XKB: model: "hpxe3gf"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/local/share/fonts,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "0"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "0"

(**) Option "OffTime" "3"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.7

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,cab0 card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,700f card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10b9,5237 card 103c,0024 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10b9,5451 card 103c,0024 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10b9,1533 card 10b9,1533 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10b9,5457 card 103c,0024 rev 00 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1217,6933 card 3001,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1217,6933 card 4401,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,0024 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10b9,5229 card 103c,0024 rev c4 class 01,01,b0 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10b9,7101 card 103c,0024 rev 00 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 100b,0020 card 103c,0024 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,4336 card 103c,0024 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1260,3890 card 1385,4800 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x0000307f (0x80) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c7fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x81000000 - 0x81100fff (0x101000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:10:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x1cc00000 - 0x1cffffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x1c800000 - 0x1cbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd4000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xd3ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0500000 from 0xd0500fff to 0xd04fffff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x00008090 from 0x00008093 to 0x0000808f

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1c3fffff (0x1c300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1c3fffff (0x1c300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [23] -1 0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmode"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module extmode

(II) UnloadModule: "extmode"

(EE) Failed to load module "extmode" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1c3fffff (0x1c300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [23] -1 0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1c3fffff (0x1c300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] -1 0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, TMDS"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336" (ChipID = 0x4336)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Configured by MonitorLayout:

        Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 3

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Clone Display == Type 3

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Clone modes validation ------------

(II) RADEON(0): No DDC data available for clone mode, DDCMode option is dismissed

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Laptop Display: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): Laptop Display: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(**) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768"

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600"

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 1 clone modes found ------------

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): No DDC data available, DDCMode option is dismissed

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 2

(**) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1c3fffff (0x1c300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x1c400000 - 0x1c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0008000 - 0xd0008fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0007000 - 0xd00077ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0500000 - 0xd04fffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [16] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [21] 0  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00008080 - 0x0000808f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [29] -1 0       0x00008090 - 0x0000808f (0x0) IX[B]O

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdd8f7000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdd8f7000 to 0x44268000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x0f000214 [AGP 0x1002/0xcab0; Card 0x1002/0x4336]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd4000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x4426a000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd4101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x4436b000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd4102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x4436c000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd4302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x4456c000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0xc00000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0xf00000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 47104 kb for textures at offset 0x1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000002

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 9

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

(II) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=14, fd=19, pd=2
```

----------

## Slayer2004

Hallo

Also was Gentoo anbelangt bin ich noch ein absoluter Noob...aber

Bei meinem 1. Versuch Gentoo zu installieren habe ich eine Stage 3 Installation gewählt und meinen Kernel anschl. mit Genkernel gebaut.

Anschließend habe ich dann xfree , kde , ati-drivers sowie ati-drivers-extra

emerged.

Danach noch ein fglrxconfig und OpenGl funktionierte auf anhieb!

Es funktioniert also !!!

Mein 2. Versuch war dann eine stage 1 Installation bei dieser Inst. hatte ich "via-rhine" in den Kernel compiliert (kein Modul) genauso die agpgart unterstützung. Mit dem Ergebnis das Meine Netzwerkkarte nicht funzte ebensowenig wie  das Opengl.

Meine Netzwerkkarte bekam ich erst ans rennen als ich "via-rhine" als  Modul kompiliert und mittels "nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2-4"

direkt beim starten lade.

Vielleicht verhält es sich mit den ATI Sachen ja genauso. Du sagtest ja das du fast alles was mit ATI zu tun hat direkt in den Kernel kompiliert hast.

Also alles was mit ATI zu tun hat einfach mal als Modul kompilieren.

Wenns nicht funktioniert benutz halt wieder den anderen Kernel.

Ich werde das bei mir mal ausprobieren... schaden kann es ja , so hoffe ich jedenfalls, nicht..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## scree_v

 *Quote:*   

> Danach noch ein fglrxconfig und OpenGl funktionierte auf anhieb!
> 
> Es funktioniert also !!! 

 

tja, das hab ich schon überlegt, ob ich nochmal alles re_installieren soll...

du verwendest ja anscheinend den 2.4er kernel und soweit ich rausgefunden habe, klappts mit dem 2.6er nicht so ganz mit xfree-drm...

----------

## scree_v

hab jetzt mal umgestellt auf 4.3.0 und jetzt kann ich mir die screensaver wenigstens wieder ansehen... allerdings ziemlich ruckelig... aber kde stürzt jetzt nicht mehr ab...

was jetzt?   :Smile: 

----------

## prior_philip

Tja sorry,

die Module werden nun ganz offensichtlich korrekt geladen.

Was nun das Problem ist kann man nur erahnen.... 

Wie sehen deine ccflags aus?

opengl-update ati hast du gemacht?

Warum grad ein HP Notebook?   :Laughing: 

usw.usf

Dummerweise habe ich keine ATI sonst würde ich Dir gerne noch weiterhelfen.

Kleiner Tip am Schluß, stell Deine Frage mal im allgemeinen Gentoo-Forum.

Viel Glück und Erfolg

Prior_Philip

----------

## Tormented-Soul

hast du den patch für mobility-radeon-M3x0 auf den kernel angewendet?

siehe: http://consultmatt.co.uk/nx9005/gentoo.php

ohne dem pach bekommst du KEIN dri/drm zum laufen!

----------

## scree_v

kernel hab ich gepatcht.

drm sollte ja eigentlich laufen:

```
kangaroo / # dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0
```

ich bin gern bereit, irgendjemandem root zugriff zu gewähren, wenn nötig...

----------

## scree_v

hab jetzt auf xfree-4.3.99.902 umgestellt und folgendes rausgefunden:

wenn ich mich als root im kde einlogge und dann als root

```
kangaroo scree # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 5.0.2
```

aufrufe, kommt zumindest keine fehlermeldung mehr...

das klingt schon mal nicht schlecht. allerdings funktionieren die openGL screensaver trotzdem nicht.

grüsse

----------

## gregor

Hi! Soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das nx9005 mit den ati-drivers nicht.

Ich habe selber auch dieses Notebook und bin nach der Anleitung von 

http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/nx9005/radeon-igp/index.php

gegangen. 

Der hatte nämlich auf der "Gentoo" Page einen Ebuild für XFree86 4.3.99.16 geschrieben und sein Notebook damit ans Laufen bekommen. 

Leider stimmen die Links in dem Ebuild nicht mehr weshalb das emergen auch nicht mehr geht. 

Ich habe Matt davon in Kenntnis gesetzt und er meinte, daß er demnächst alles auf seiner Homepage hosten will (also den Ebuild und auch die CVS Version von XFree86 4.3.99.16, falls er die wiederfände, da diese auf den Gentoo Mirrorn nicht mehr existiert.

Falls jemand noch eine andere Idee hat, wie das geht, bin ich dafür sehr dankbar...

mfg 

Greg

----------

